# Obamacare Amendment Forbids Gun and Ammo Registration - if true it's a big LOL



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

If the following is true, its the funniest thing of the year. Ran across this and had to share it.

http://www.citizens4freedom.com/Art...ndment-Forbids-Gun-and-Ammo-Registration.aspx

Obamacare Amendment Forbids Gun and Ammo Registration

Site Administrator posted on January 09, 2013 16:02
Obamacare Amendment Forbids Gun and Ammo Registration
Link: http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...e-Obamacare-Forbids-Gun-and-Ammo-Registration

Good news -- it has become known that hidden deep within the massive 2800-page bill called Obamacare there is a Senate Amendment protecting the right to keep and bear arms.

It seems that in their haste to cram socialized medicine down the throats of the American people, then-Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) and Barack Obama overlooked Senate amendment 3276, Sec. 2716, part c.

According to reports, that amendment says the government cannot collect "any information relating to the lawful ownership or possession of a firearm or ammunition."

CNN is calling it "a gift to the nation's powerful gun lobby."

And according to Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV), that's exactly right. He says he added the provision in order to keep the NRA from getting involved in the legislative fight over Obamacare, which was so ubiquitous in 2010.

Video: Secret gun-rights provision in ObamaCare?

Link: http://hotair.com/archives/2013/01/09/video-secret-gun-rights-provision-in-obamacare/

The reason Reid inserted this clause, CNN reports without ever having actually talked to Reid (he declined comment), was to make the NRA "benign" in the ObamaCare fight - and to push back against "conspiracy theorists" who claimed that the bill would allow Barack Obama to start grabbing guns. Hey, that would never happen, right? Sure.

In any case, this isn't that much of a bar on Congressional action. What can be done in this manner can be undone in the same manner. I'd keep an eye on any thousand-page bill rushed to the floor in this session to see if Reid reverses course.

Like us citizens4freedom on facebook and share us with your fb friends. We are 8800+ strong for freedom!

Posted in: 2nd Amendment Articles


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Easily Beaten it keeps saying over and over Lawful this and Lawful that. So easy all they have to do is make it un lawful and it is all nullified. Devils in the details.

Now if it has said CONSTITUTIONAL it would have had a bit more teeth until they had the power to actually amend the constitution. But heck they float laws out like turds at a laxative giveaway. Or even EO could beat it.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

If policrats regularly trample the Constitution, what is a "law" to them? They passed it, they can revoke it, or ignore it. JA


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

No, it does not say the government cannot do it; it say DOCTORS and HEALTH CARE PROFESSIONALS cannot do it. They can ask but not document. Read the section yourself before passing along information that is not correct.

That said, I personally don't think the government can legally require registration in the first place.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

sewserious said:


> No, it does not say the government cannot do it; it say DOCTORS and HEALTH CARE PROFESSIONALS cannot do it. They can ask but not document. Read the section yourself before passing along information that is not correct.
> 
> That said, I personally don't think the government can legally require registration in the first place.


I haven't read the law yet since it is 2,000+ pages and I wasn't asked to vote on it... But CNN (of all places) actually showed the section on the screen where it said government and healthcare providers... So are they doctoring it up??? (sorry for the bad pun)... I figured if CNN was complaining and whining about it then it was more than likely correct...


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

invision said:


> I haven't read the law yet since it is 2,000+ pages and I wasn't asked to vote on it... But CNN (of all places) actually showed the section on the screen where it said government and healthcare providers... So are they doctoring it up??? (sorry for the bad pun)... I figured if CNN was complaining and whining about it then it was more than likely correct...


Just found the 2 page section... It say the Secretary doesn't ave the right under the act to record... Secretary meaning government IMO


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

invision said:


> Just found the 2 page section... It say the Secretary doesn't ave the right under the act to record... Secretary meaning government IMO


but read closer. It says under the Healthcare act; acting under a separate law, the gooberment can try. It only pertains to that law and none other. It is really not much protection at all. This was added so doctors could not obtain the information as a "healthcare" issue and the Secretary cannot require it under Obamacare.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think everybody on the hill is in Marion Barry's basement smoking crack.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Magus said:


> I think everybody on the hill is in Marion Barry's basement smoking crack.


Magus I do believe you have hit the nail on the head sir!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I recall reading something about some bit of gun hating nonsense that congress passed during the 90's. It ended up being challenged in court and made it all the way to SCOTUS. SCOTUS ruled it to be unconstitutional, which nullified the law. Congress promptly passed the same bill again. I wish I could recall the details. I want to say it had something to do with "gun free" school zones, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Legality, as we understand it, simply makes no difference. They are in charge of the laws and can change them whenever and however they like. The laws will be upheld and enforced. If anyone thinks the Supreme Court is infallible, I would remind you of things like the responsibility-dodging Dred Scott decision, and the obvious convolution of reason that resulted in the ruling on Obama-Care. We simply have no reason to think we'll be justly represented by this lot of vermin.

What we're seeing here is not "conspiracy". All one has to do in order to kill a conspiracy is to expose it. Every point of agenda in the (so-called) minds of the filth we refer to as "our leaders" has been exposed... and it's being embraced... This moves it out of the realm of conspiracy and puts it squarely into a philosophical movement. Much the same way the agendas of the Third Reich were known, and much the same way in which Hitler acquired his position (remember, he was *VOTED* into power), we too will lose our once great Nation.

What we are witnessing, is *NOT* the major turning point. Rather, it's simply one more *indicator* of the ruling-class mentality.

There's an old saying; "God made all men. *Sam Colt* made them equal."

There are those in positions of authority who simply can't sleep at night because of the notion that they have equals. This is a condition they intend to remedy.

They are traitors, and they deserve a traitors fate.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

As I understand it, Obamacare requires doctors to collect information about your gun ownership. I know the NRA was trying to stop it, but I don't think they were successful.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

kejmack said:


> As I understand it, Obamacare requires doctors to collect information about your gun ownership. I know the NRA was trying to stop it, but I don't think they were successful.


Weird, I have seen 4 cardiologists this year - 2 were the surgeon team, one was my normal on, the other was on-call when I went in (which I threw out of my room, fired him on the spot and said if you try to bill me I will come after you for your license) plus a doc in the box, and my family care physician... Not one has asked if I own a gun...


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

invision said:


> Weird, I have seen 4 cardiologists this year - 2 were the surgeon team, one was my normal on, the other was on-call when I went in (which I threw out of my room, fired him on the spot and said if you try to bill me I will come after you for your license) plus a doc in the box, and my family care physician... Not one has asked if I own a gun...


Do to where I live and PA's change every 6-12 months when I go for normal check up I get asked everytime...do you own a gun and what kind. I look at them ad ask you havent been in Texas long have you and they reply it is required by law they ask and record the information. I hurt my foot at work and had to go (required to c y their a) to the ER in another state they asked the same thing. Yes I will admit both places only have one Dr and he see only the "important" people. The rest of us are seen by PA's who never stay long ...just long enough to get the tuition reimbursement for working in rural area for 8-12 months.



> That said, I personally don't think the government can legally require registration in the first place.


Then explain how it legal for SC to register handguns? Big issue to me in deciding if I should move home.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

kejmack said:


> As I understand it, Obamacare requires doctors to collect information about your gun ownership. I know the NRA was trying to stop it, but I don't think they were successful.


The part of Ocare that we are talking about makes it illegal for doctors to DOCUMENT whether you own a gun. They can ask but they cannot keep a record of the answer and the Secretary of Health and Human Services cannot require it.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

MsSage said:


> Then explain how it legal for SC to register handguns? Big issue to me in deciding if I should move home.


The State of SC does not require gun registration. Not sure where you got your information but I am a gun owner living in the state of SC, just purchased 3 in our family in the past 6 months, and there is no registration. They were purchased at a gun shop so there is a background check but there is no registration by any state or local authorities.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Saw this qoute on the news this morning: Abraham Lincoln has many good quotes, one of them is "The best way to get rid of a bad law is to enforce it vigorously,"

How many times did Martin Luther King get arrested before several stupid laws were changed?


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

sewserious said:


> The State of SC does not require gun registration. Not sure where you got your information but I am a gun owner living in the state of SC, just purchased 3 in our family in the past 6 months, and there is no registration. They were purchased at a gun shop so there is a background check but there is no registration by any state or local authorities.


From my Dad who lives in SC and was sent a letter requiring registration of any handguns in household..........Yes he went to townhall and asked for verification which was told yes the county is requiring gun registration.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

MsSage said:


> From my Dad who lives in SC and was sent a letter requiring registration of any handguns in household..........Yes he went to townhall and asked for verification which was told yes the county is requiring gun registration.


And did your Dad say, "Thank you" and return home to throw letter in the trash?


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeap LOL 
Then after I warned him about boating with guns he took his and lost it in a tip over on Lake Wylie ...dang gun eating lakes/rivers.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, your dad needs to show that letter to an attorney. State law prohibits registration so somebody needs to be called out on it. And let me guess, he lives very near the liberal enclave of Charlotte, NC? So glad I moved out of that messed up area, used to live in Union County, NC.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

MsSage said:


> Do to where I live and PA's change every 6-12 months when I go for normal check up I get asked everytime...do you own a gun and what kind. I look at them ad ask you havent been in Texas long have you and they reply it is required by law they ask and record the information. I hurt my foot at work and had to go (required to c y their a) to the ER in another state they asked the same thing. Yes I will admit both places only have one Dr and he see only the "important" people. The rest of us are seen by PA's who never stay long ...just long enough to get the tuition reimbursement for working in rural area for 8-12 months.
> 
> Then explain how it legal for SC to register handguns? Big issue to me in deciding if I should move home.


Um... I would refuse to be seen by the PA... My statement at booking the appointment would be, I have insurance, I have money for the co-pay, if the Dr wants my money to pay your salary, have him be the one giving the exams, or else, I will tell every person I talk to, use social media about how he doesn't personally care for his patients, and personally advice going to another doc... That is total BS seeing only the PA...


----------

